# Pics



## Mermaid Hippie (Jan 2, 2021)

Pics of bottles I've dug!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 3, 2021)

Nice finds!  Always good when you can find some local bottles.  That bottle with the glass cap is unusual, I've never seen one quite like that before.


----------



## Mermaid Hippie (Jan 3, 2021)

Thanks! Same here! I was thinking either ink or perfume lol idk!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 3, 2021)

Twisted neck Washington bottle is neat. Melted or defect? Either way, very unique. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 3, 2021)

I like finding local bottles too, nice finds!
What is the embossing on ten pin style bottle ? Also bottle with ground cap ,Is top of bottle ground ? Looks like ink bottle with a ground cap from different bottle ,can't tell without seeing under cap.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 3, 2021)

I am always a bit envious when I see someone has dug an embossed beer bottle.  I have never dug one and would really like to.


----------



## Mermaid Hippie (Jan 3, 2021)

Digswithstick said:


> I like finding local bottles too, nice finds!
> What is the embossing on ten pin style bottle ? Also bottle with ground cap ,Is top of bottle ground ? Looks like ink bottle with a ground cap from different bottle ,can't tell without seeing under cap.


On the pin says billy baxter. An yes others ground, I dug it with top on!


----------



## Mermaid Hippie (Jan 3, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Twisted neck Washington bottle is neat. Melted or defect? Either way, very unique.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Melted lol I still thought it was cool


----------



## Mermaid Hippie (Jan 3, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> I am always a bit envious when I see someone has dug an embossed beer bottle.  I have never dug one and would really like to.


Thanks, it's my 1st


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 3, 2021)

Mermaid Hippie said:


> On the pin says billy baxter. An yes others ground, I dug it with top on!


Thanks for info. The ground top one might be type of pharmaceutical bottle,I have a cobalt one , ground top and bottle lip ,has iodine label on it. Got it at bottle show.
Most  of the ones I have found,ground top and bottle lip ,stopper fits inside bottle.
Be interesting to know what was in yours


----------



## Mermaid Hippie (Jan 3, 2021)

Here is the bottle up close. Has a slug plate where label was, and a 138 on bottom. Was dug with cap


----------



## Mermaid Hippie (Jan 3, 2021)

Digswithstick said:


> Thanks for info. The ground top one might be type of pharmaceutical bottle,I have a cobalt one , ground top and bottle lip ,has iodine label on it. Got it at bottle show.
> Most  of the ones I have found,ground top and bottle lip ,stopper fits inside bottle.
> Be interesting to know what was in yours


Yes it would! I can't find any information on it! That's amazing you have a cobalt one! Lucky duck!!


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 3, 2021)

Thanks for extra pics , don't see many with that style top and lip grinding.


----------

